# How can you tell if a Mickey Mouse BATA boot is a chinese knock-off?



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Ordered a pair of new, non-issued boots online for my son. They are both marked with the same manufacture date but one is 1/4 inch narrower than the other.

Is there a way to tell if the boots are counterfeits? Thanks.


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

"Bata" should be stamped/molded into the sole. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

They have all of the proper markings on them but must either be counterfeit or govt. rejects.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

For what it's worth, I purchased them from WholesaleArmySurplus.com 

I'll post whether or not they correct the issue.

If anyone knows of a reputable and reliable outlet for the Bata boots, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

There are also different widths

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Exactly, say for example a size 10. There could be
10n
10r
10w


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

yep, they're both 6N. One boot is wider and now I've noticed a bit longer as well.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

They may be marked wrong making them seconds or something. If the emblems is exactly the same I'm sure there the real deal. By the way bata was not the only company that made them for the government


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Bought three pairs off Ebay, from Alleghany surplus. All three stamped Beta on the sole between the forefoot and heel, also on the the inside a contract # and a issue date. This the third year for mine, by far the best boots I've ever had for icefishing ....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

can I ask about how much they cost now a days ?
I paid $50 at a gun show about 15 yrs ago


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

You can get them on ebay for just under $40 Jimbo, that does not include shipping. I almost pulled the trigger on them because I want a pair, but with the different width option I didn't. Anyone know a local place I can try them on and buy local? I'm in Rochester.


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

General Jim's in back of Jay's Sporting Goods in Clare had them, but it's been a while since I been there. He had the original white ones with the air valve, USA not foreign crap.. Good Luck..


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

I believe Joe's Army Navy in Pontiac has some in stock


----------



## JimtenHaaaf (Apr 17, 2009)

MI.FISH-N-HUNTER said:


> Bought three pairs off Ebay, from Alleghany surplus. All three stamped Beta on the sole between the forefoot and heel, also on the the inside a contract # and a issue date. This the third year for mine, by far the best boots I've ever had for icefishing ....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
This is where I got mine too. $27 + $12 Shipping. Ya... Under $40 shipped to my door. The local surplus store has them marked for $100. No thanks.... Alleghany had mine shipped and on my doorstep 5 days after I paid for them.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks for the info on Alleghany guys. I'll order from them on the next try (looks like waiting for next winter and the son's feet to grow is the best bet this winter).

In the mean time, if anyone needs a 6N left and 7R right pair both marked 6N, let me know


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

I got mine out of wisconsin 40 bucks with shipping ordered on thur got them monday


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

opjones said:


> You can get them on ebay for just under $40 Jimbo, that does not include shipping. I almost pulled the trigger on them because I want a pair, but with the different width option I didn't. Anyone know a local place I can try them on and buy local? I'm in Rochester.


They do have them at Joe's Army Navy Surplus in Pontiac/Waterford. They've got new and used, valve and no valve.

http://www.joesarmynavyonline.com/servlet/Categories?category=Footwear:Extreme+Cold


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

naterade said:


> For what it's worth, I purchased them from WholesaleArmySurplus.com
> 
> I'll post whether or not they correct the issue.
> 
> If anyone knows of a reputable and reliable outlet for the Bata boots, please let me know. Thanks.


To follow-up, the company did get back with me and is sending a new pair of boots, no questions asked (and said keep the first pair). So a good company in my opinion.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to see Alleghany got their stuff together...lets just say if I hadn't read that you guys have had recent good experiences with them I'd say shy away...BUT as I said, glad to see they are doing good business now. When I did receive my mini's (white ones) they were just what I was looking for, the real deal for less than $50 to my door...took a _while_..but they got there.:lol:

AND if you are looking for crampons, HT's pull over cheapo's in the XL are perfect for a size 12...the XXL are a bit to big.


----------



## gabesiqueira32112 (10 d ago)

naterade said:


> They have all of the proper markings on them but must either be counterfeit or govt. rejects.


 Hi, how do you know if Its a knock off?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

gabesiqueira32112 said:


> Hi, how do you know if Its a knock off?


How do I know you're a spammer?


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

I just looked at my white Mickey mouse boots. I've have them for a long time. On the back of the boot it says 11-83 PN US and 10 R for size. I'm guessing these are from 1983?


----------

